
IRS reveals new postcard 1040 for 2018 taxes - spking
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/29/treasury-irs-announce-postcard-size-form-1040-for-next-year.html
======
zyxwvu
This is such political Grand standing. It's utterly meaningless and stuck in
20th century thinking. Once again the GOP prove once again that they don't
understand the times we live in today nor that they have a vision for the
future.

It's virtually the same damn form as before with just about as much
information. They cut the old one in half so they could use both sides of a
postcard. It's worse since I've never filed paper taxes. I can't imagine very
many people that have or will become adults within the 21st century won't be
filing digitally.

